# Throttle chamber and throttle positioning sensor



## kmagnusson (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi all . . . first post.

I have an '02 SE-R Spec V. It has an Injen cold air intake. The car ran perfectly for 46,000 miles when the throttle positioning sensor died. The dealer replaced the entire throttle chamber under warranty, no hu-hu. Now, at 59,350 miles, the throttle positioning sensor died again. The dealer now says the cold air intake is the problem and refuses to replace the throttle chamber under warranty. 

Three questions:

(1) Does the dealer's argument hold water?
(1a) If not, what can I do to convince them to replace it?
(2) Can the throttle positioning sensor be replaced without replacing the entire throttle chamber?

Thanks!

.......... kris


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

kmagnusson said:


> Hi all . . . first post.
> 
> I have an '02 SE-R Spec V. It has an Injen cold air intake. The car ran perfectly for 46,000 miles when the throttle positioning sensor died. The dealer replaced the entire throttle chamber under warranty, no hu-hu. Now, at 59,350 miles, the throttle positioning sensor died again. The dealer now says the cold air intake is the problem and refuses to replace the throttle chamber under warranty.
> 
> ...


1. Not really, the cold air intake really doesn't have anything to do with the throttle position sensor other than it connects to the throttle body. Colder air should have absolutely no effect on the TPS.

2. Threaten to contact the Nissan headquarters, remind them of the Magnuson (sp?) act.

3. I'm not sure on your engine, but I imagine it can be replaced without even removing the throttle body.

If they replaced it once under warrantee with the CAI on, they should do it again if needed. I'm curious, what was your car doing to make you take it to the shop? The problem might not be what they say it is.


----------



## kmagnusson (Jul 5, 2005)

Kindfiend said:


> 1. Not really, the cold air intake really doesn't have anything to do with the throttle position sensor other than it connects to the throttle body. Colder air should have absolutely no effect on the TPS.
> 
> 2. Threaten to contact the Nissan headquarters, remind them of the Magnuson (sp?) act.
> 
> ...


i didn't just threaten, i did contact Nissan headquarters. i complained my ass off about this incident as well as an earlier incident where they told me my air conditioning needed a major repair (it works fine).

my car is doing some pretty weird stuff. first, under normal driving conditions, it intermittently stutters, loses all throttle response over 2000 rpm, and then the "service engine soon" light comes on. when i pull to the side of the road, turn it off, and wait for two minutes or so, it starts right up and responds normally to throttle engagement. second, it idles funny--it will idle at 1,500 rpm, then drop to 600 rpm, then move up to 1,000 rpm. then it will settle down and run normally for hours, sometimes days. sometimes the SES light will even turn off. damn funny if you ask me. 

i called a dealership and they said the throttle positioning sensor is integrated into the throttle chamber, so replacing the TPS apparently means replacing the whole throttle chamber.

i'm not going down without a fight over this one. i don't like this dealership--never have--and now that it will be out of warranty soon i'm going to be taking it to an independent shop 15 miles away that has a good reputation. my question now is whether my sentra is a POS that will give me trouble for the next four years until i pay it off. anyone have any experience with '02 sentra se-r spec vs that have been treated well? clutches? struts? alternators? miscellaneous?

............ kris


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Have all of the recalls been done?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

kmagnusson said:


> ..my question now is whether my sentra is a POS that will give me trouble for the next four years until i pay it off. anyone have any experience with '02 sentra se-r spec vs that have been treated well? clutches? struts? alternators? miscellaneous?...


My '02 has been well cared for, not raced, and well maintaned. I have only had a few issues that were fixed under warrenty early in my cars life. The suspension has been changed, so I'm not sure what kind of life to expect from the stock suspension. Clutch seems fine (again not driven that hard). Alternator has had not issues. etc... My battery died exactly 3 years after I bought the car, but other than that the last few years have been good. (knocks on wood).


----------



## spec_wanker (Nov 6, 2004)

Dude, THis same thing happend to me and they replace my TPS and that was not the problem. It was the ECU and to top that I had to wait for a new one for 3 months because there was such a back order. we went through everything to do with the throttle before they figured out wat it was so maybe you make the suggestion now and save the dealer the time. It will be covered by the OBDII so it will not cost you. 

Good Luck


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

kmagnusson said:


> my car is doing some pretty weird stuff. first, under normal driving conditions, it intermittently stutters, loses all throttle response over 2000 rpm, and then the "service engine soon" light comes on. when i pull to the side of the road, turn it off, and wait for two minutes or so, it starts right up and responds normally to throttle engagement. second, it idles funny--it will idle at 1,500 rpm, then drop to 600 rpm, then move up to 1,000 rpm. then it will settle down and run normally for hours, sometimes days. sometimes the SES light will even turn off. damn funny if you ask me............. kris


The car sounds like it's going into safe mode for some reason or another. The most common reason for that is the MAF sensor. Nissan can give you trouble over the MAF sensor if the CAI was responsible for it failing. Other than that, maybe one of the other things that was mentioned (ECU, ect...). Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## buddyclub2003 (May 9, 2005)

bro did you check your spark plugs to see if there is any oil leaking into them through the head gasket. when my head gasket broke, my car had the same problems. it would not response to acceleration as fast, it would stutter, it would idle crazy and then it turned off on me sometimes, and the CE went on. But then again this is on my eclipse on ym spec v i never had this problem.


----------

